# Siemens Scenic Netzteil Lüfter und Ein/Ausschalter



## Andreas1972 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, nachdem mein Mainboard mit der ISA GraKa funktioniert, habe ich jetzt noch ein paar kleinere Unklarheiten mit dem Netzteil. Das Gehäuse ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Desktop der Serie Scenic xB mit 245 Watt Netzteil. 

Wenn ich den Rechner über den Netzteilschalter einschalte, fährt der Rechner sofort hoch. Ein Druck auf den Einschalter (Taster vorne) versetzt den Rechner in den Schlafzustand. Ein weiterer läßt ihn wieder aufwachen. So weit ist das ja auch noch richtig. Wenn ich den Rechner ausschalten will drücke ich den Taster für 5 Sekunden (ATX Spezifikation). Der Rechner schaltet sich aus aber dann sofort wieder an. (Vielleicht auch ein Problem vom Mainboard ?)  Den Taster kann man doch nicht Falsch anschliessen oder ?
Der Netzteillüfter läuft nicht an. Das Gerät wurde als sehr leise angepriesen. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht ob der Lüfter eine Regelung hat und sich bei Bedarf einschaltet. Oder ob er Kaputt ist, da er auch nach längerem Betrieb nicht einmal angelaufen ist. (Kaputt = superleise ?  )

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Netzteil aus ?

Das Mainboard ist ein Trigem Lisbon mit 440LX Chipsatz aus einem Olivetti M4000. 
Das Bios ist Passwortgeschützt, der Vorbesitzer sagte man müsse die BIOS Batterie abklemmen um das BIOS Passwort zurückzusetzen. Ist das so ? Oder wird das Passwort im Flash Rom gespeichert ? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (möglichst via MS-DOS oder Linux), das Passwort Softwaretechnisch zurückzusetzen ? (AMI BIOS) 

Kennt jemand das Board und hat evtl. noch ein Handbuch dazu  Google gibt über dieses Modell nicht viel her?  Die Herstellerseite von Trigem ist auch unvollständig.

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kenne das Board nicht, aber der Chipsatz und die ISA Grafikkarte lässt mich vermuten dass das Board schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. 

Zu 1: Ausschalten sollte sich der PC eigentlich von alleine (oder ist es ein AT Board mit ATX Anschluss?).
Wenn es ein ATX Board ist, dann ist entweder das System falsch eingestellt oder das BIOS..... oder beides.
Das er sich selbst wieder einstellt, ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich..... könnte aber evtl. auch ein Wackelkontakt im Schalter sein.
Die Schalter kannst Du nicht verkehrt anschliessen, die haben kein Plus-/Minuspol..... sie müssen allerdings an den jeweils dafür vorgesehenen Pins angeschlossen werden.
LED's hingegen funktionieren nur wenn sie richtigrum gepolt sind...... dass siehst Du dann aber, entweder sie funktionieren oder sie funktionieren nicht.

Zu 2: Auch temperaturgeregelte Netzteillüfter sollten sich immer drehen, der scheint also defekt zu sein.

Zum BIOS: Wenn Du die Batterie raus nimmst, solltest Du auch das Netzteil vom Board trennen, denn im Netzteil bleibt eine Restspannung..... entweder es klappt oder es klappt nicht.
Es gab früher..... ganz früher, zu Zeiten von 386er/486er Tools mit denen man unter DOS ins BIOS kam und das Passwort zurücksetzen konnte..... ich glaube aber nicht dass diese Tools bei einem neuerem BIOS noch funktionieren.
Du könntest aber mal versuchen ob Du mit einem Masterpasswort rein kommst, näheres dazu findest Du unter "BIOS intern --> Der Weg ins BIOS" im BIOS Kompendium.

Zum Handbuch: Hast Du mal nach einem Handbuch von Olivetti geguckt?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Andreas1972 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Das mit dem Taster falsch anschließen war eigentlich ironisch gemeint, trotzdem Danke für die erschöpfende Antwort. Da muss ich wohl zum einen mal das Netzteil genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Tja, um das BIOS einzustellen muß ich ja erstmal in das Setup reinkommen  

Das Board hat Tatsächlich schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ich will die Gurke ja auch nur als Fileserver unter Debian nutzen. Dafür dürfte sie noch genügend Reserven haben. Die ISA GraKa brauche ich nur, während der Installation. Später soll der Server im Keller sein Dasein fristen und via Fernwartung bedient werden die GraKa wollte ich dann ausbauen. Die c't bietet da das schöne Debian Server Projekt (c't Server) für genau diesen Zweck.
Unter Olivetti war die Suche auch nicht besonders prickelnd. Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, das sich Olivetti vor einigen Jehren 

/*Edit 31.10.05 :

soll heissen Jahren  sorry.

Ende Edit */

 aus dem PC Geschäft verabschiedet habe. Die Standardpasswörter muß ich mal checken.

Gruß 
Andreas1972


----------

